# NCD or LCD



## jijikaren (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there any NCD or LCD for screening colonscopy, my manager asked me to pulled it from the cms website. I had pulled the LCD's but she stated she want's one that shows the Vcodes because Medicare is denying the V76.51 as routine. Is there any other code we could use? thanks


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 18, 2011)

http://health-information.advanceweb.com/Features/Articles/Coding-Colonoscopies.aspx

I saw this link and didn't know if could help. 

https://www.cms.gov/center/coverage.asp

The NCDs can be access from this page.


----------



## jijikaren (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks. will check it out


----------

